# Je ne peut plus assembler ma partition (Windows)



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

(Oui je sais j'envoie beaucoup de poste) dans l'ancien poste j'ai essayer de augmenter la place de ma partition windows mais sa n'a pas marcher en plus sa a endommagé ma partition windows donc j'ai décidé de supprimer ma partition via Utilitaire de disque comme sur BootCamp il n'est pas marquer supprimer windows et donc la j'essaye de assemblé mes partition mais problème sa ne marche pas donc je suis aller voir des forum et j'ai besoin de vous pour supprimer mes partition.

Voici mon diskutil list


```
Last login: Fri Mar 20 09:30:15 on ttys000
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutill
-bash: diskutill: command not found
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutill list
-bash: diskutill: command not found
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            577.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS dzdzdz                  420.3 GB   disk0s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WIN10                   15.9 GB    disk1s1

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *CrowZhen*

Est-ce que tu veux aussi supprimer cette grande partition ? -->

```
5:                  Apple_HFS dzdzdz                  420.3 GB   disk0s5
```


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *CrowZhen*
> 
> Est-ce que tu veux aussi supprimer cette grande partition ? -->
> 
> ...



Oui elle ne me sert plus a rien.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Bon.

- redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session => repasse une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques.

Disons : je veux être certain qu'il n'y ait pas de "pseudo-partitions" dans le tableau. Ce qui peut arriver > suite à des manipulations complexes sur les partitions : le *kernel* (le moteur de l'OS démarré) => garde en mémoire des appareils de partitions qu'il a chargés au départ > alors même qu'ils ne correspondent plus aux partitions de la table *GPT* du disque.


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> - redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session => repasse une commande :​
> 
> ...


J'ai enlever ma clé usb 


```
Last login: Fri Mar 20 10:08:49 on ttys000
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            577.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS dzdzdz                  420.3 GB   disk0s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s6

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Aucun changement dans les partitions. Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime les *3* partitions *4*-*5*-*6* > récupère leur espace à la partition de *Macintosh HD* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (au cas où il y aurait eu un blocage à un point donné dans l'enchaînement).


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aucun changement dans les partitions. Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
> ...




```
Last login: Fri Mar 20 10:09:25 on ttys000
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s5 dzdzdz
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Unable to find disk for disk0s6
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aucun changement dans les partitions. Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
> ...


ah mais enfaite j'ai plus ma partition Recovery HD jsp si c'est important avant j'avais fait un autre poste ou une personne me disais que c'était important donc peut être que je dois le remettre ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Espace récupéré.

- pour ce qui est du volume non affiché *Recovery HD* de la  partition de secours => redémarre une fois encore > puis de retour dans ta session => repasse encore une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques.


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Espace récupéré.
> 
> - pour ce qui est du volume non affiché *Recovery HD* de la  partition de secours => redémarre une fois encore > puis de retour dans ta session => repasse encore une commande :​
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Fri Mar 20 10:26:09 on console
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```
Merci d'avoir régler ce problème dernier question la partition EFI pourquoi elle est important ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Volume *Recovery HD* ré-affiché.

- voici la partition *EFI* -->​

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


elle est désignée par l'acronyme *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) : partition-Système de l*'EFI* (*EFI* ici = programme de boot primaire du Mac > recelé dans une puce de la carte-mère). Cette partition > dont le volume *EFI* n'est jamais monté par défaut pour la session de l'utilisateur (mais toujours monté par contre dans le temps du boot) => est décisive dès qu'il s'agit d'une mise-à-jour du programme interne du Mac. Car c'est dans le volume *EFI* que les paquets de la mise-à-jour sont copiés > et c'est ce volume que le programme interne du Mac visite pour charger sa mise-à-jour. C'est aussi dans le volume *EFI* que des prédémarreurs de Windows par exemple (ou de Grub ou de rEFInd) => se trouvent installés.

----------

Puisque tu es observateur > une petit énigme pour finir. Pourquoi à l'issue du repartitionnement (avant que tu ne redémarres) > la partition de secours était-elle ainsi décrite ? -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


tu notes *2* anomalies : absence d'affichage du volume + index d'appareil de la partition devenu *disk0s4* (alors qu'il était *disk0s3* avant le repartitionnement et qu'il est redevenu *disk0s3* après le redémarrage - avec ré-affichage du volume).


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Volume *Recovery HD* ré-affiché.
> 
> - voici la partition *EFI* -->​
> 
> ...



Ahhh c'est bon le la partition Apple_Boot est Recovery HD xD Merci d'avoir régler ce problème et je vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Content pour toi !

- et ma petite énigme finale (toute théorique) : elle ne t'inspire pas (fin de mon message précédent) ?​


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - et ma petite énigme finale (toute théorique) : elle ne t'inspire pas (fin de mon message précédent) ?​



non fin elle m'inspire pas grand chose svp disez moi la réponse de cette enigme.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2020)

@*CrowZhen*
A l'avenir ne t'avise plus de vouloir modifier la taille des partitions, surtout si tu réinstalles Windows, relis bien ton autre message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/mais-ou-est-windows.1332529/ ...et utilise uniquement que Camptune pour agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows.


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @*CrowZhen*
> A l'avenir ne t'avise plus de vouloir modifier la taille des partitions, surtout si tu réinstalles Windows, relis bien ton autre message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/mais-ou-est-windows.1332529/ ...et utilise uniquement que Camptune pour agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows.


C’est pas payant ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Quand on a supprimé ces partitions -->

```
4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS dzdzdz                  420.3 GB   disk0s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s6
```


il s'est créé un espace libre de *421 Go* en queue de disque. Mais cet espace libre était séparé de la partition principale à laquelle on voulait le réassocier -->


```
2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            577.7 GB   disk0s2
```


par cette partition de secours collée sous la partition *Macintosh HD* -->


```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


or cette partition de secours intercalée entre l'espace libre de queue de disque > et la grande partition destinataire de la récupération => bloquait toute possibilité de ressouder directement l'espace libre à la partition *Macintosh HD*.

Peux-tu imaginer un mécanisme logique qui aura permis de contourner ce blocage > et qui a résulté dans cet affichage de la partition de secours ? -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand on a supprimé ces partitions -->
> 
> ```
> 4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
> ...



je dois t’avouer que jsp du tout comment


macomaniac a dit:


> Quand on a supprimé ces partitions -->
> 
> ```
> 4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
> ...


désolé je comprend pas mais ma réponse c’est que  je sais que je ne pouvais pas coller mes partition à cause de Recovery HD donc on devais la supprimer pour pouvoir assembler mes partition.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> C’est pas payant ?


Relis bien, Camptune est payant et c'est le seul logiciel utilisable sous macOS ! Il n'y en a pas d'autres et je te déconseille formellement toute tentative sous Windows avec le Gestionnaire de disques va t'amènera dans la même situation que maintenant.

J'ai beau l'écrire, me répéter, mais au démarrage, c'est macOS qui doit gérer le démarrage de la partition de macOS en cours ainsi que celle de Windows. Tu veux être tranquille, sans prise de tête, que ta version de Windows soit indépendante de ton disque dur interne ? Alors une grosse lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Relis bien, Camptune est payant et c'est le seul logiciel utilisable sous macOS ! Il n'y en a pas d'autres et je te déconseille formellement toute tentative sous Windows avec le Gestionnaire de disques va t'amènera dans la même situation que maintenant.
> 
> J'ai beau l'écrire, me répéter, mais au démarrage, c'est macOS qui doit gérer le démarrage de la partition de macOS en cours ainsi que celle de Windows. Tu veux être tranquille, sans prise de tête, que ta version de Windows soit indépendante de ton disque dur in terne ? Alors une grosse lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


D’accord merci pour ton conseil la je vais réessayer de mettre Windows et je ne produirez  pas la même erreur.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> D’accord merci pour ton conseil la je vais réessayer de mettre Windows et je ne produirez pas la même erreur.


Tu peux même faire mieux sans boîtier externe. Ton iMac de 2009 possède un lecteur/graveur SuperDrive qui à l'heure actuelle ne sert plus à rien. Tu retires le SuperDrive, tu installes un SSD _(c'est le mieux et procure un sacré boost)_ dans un adaptateur et tu fais l'installation. De cette façon, le disque dur interne de ton iMac ne sera pas impacté.

Relis mon message concernant l'installation que je te mentionne, car mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010 possède un SSD dédié pour macOS High Sierra et un SSD dédié pour Windows 10 et ça fonctionne très bien. Prends le temps de lire, mais lis toutes les réponses. Depuis un boîtier USB avec un SSD dedans, on peut faire l'installation comme je le mentionne, puis installer tout bêtement le SSD contenant Windows dans un iMac ou un MBP dans un adaptateur et ça démarrera au quart de tour.

Le problème que tu rencontreras avec ton iMac sera la lenteur des ports USB 2.0 d'où le conseil de retirer le SuperDrive. Avec un iMac de 2009 c'est beaucoup plus facile à faire que depuis les modèles 2012 dont les écrans sont collés par bandes adhésives.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> on devais la supprimer pour pouvoir assembler mes partition.




oui : c'est ça. Il fallait supprimer la partition de secours originale qui bloquait le passage. Mais il fallait à l'arrivée retrouver une partition de secours. Donc : la partition de secours originale a été clonée tout en queue de disque et le clone a donc obtenu l'index de partition *disk0s4*. Puis la partition de secours originale *disk0s3* a été supprimée. Ce qui fait que l'espace libre touchant le bas de la partition *Macintosh HD* > celle-ci a pu être étirée pour l'absorber. Et le clone de partition de secours *disk0s4* s'est retrouvé collé sous la partition *Macintosh HD* agrandie.

À l'issue de cette opération > le *kernel* (le moteur de l'OS démarré) => a gardé au clone de partition de secours son index *disk0s4* > et il n'avait pas pris en charge le volume *Recovery HD* du clone. Après redémarrage > le clone de partition de secours est redenu une simili-partition de secours originale avec index *disk0s3* & volume *Recovery HD* réaffiché.


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux même faire mieux sans boîtier externe. Ton iMac de 2009 possède un lecteur/graveur SuperDrive qui à l'heure actuelle ne sert plus à rien. Tu retires le SuperDrive, tu installes un SSD _(c'est le mieux et procure un sacré boost)_ dans un adaptateur et tu fais l'installation. De cette façon, le disque dur interne de ton iMac ne sera pas impacté.
> 
> Relis mon message concernant l'installation que je te mentionne, car mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010 possède un SSD dédié pour macOS High Sierra et un SSD dédié pour Windows 10 et ça fonctionne très bien. Prends le temps de lire, mais lis toutes les réponses.


D’accord mais je ne compte pas m’acheter un ssd jsp même pas comment mettre un ssd sur mon imac mais merci pour de conseil


----------



## CrowZhen (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> oui : c'est ça. Il fallait supprimer la partition de secours originale qui bloquait le passage. Mais il fallait à l'arrivée retrouver une partition de secours. Donc : la partition de secours originale a été clonée tout en queue de disque et le clone a donc obtenu l'index de partition *disk0s4*. Puis la partition de secours originale *disk0s3* a été supprimée. Ce qui fait que l'espace libre touchant le bas de la partition *Macintosh HD* > celle-ci a pu être étirée pour l'absorber. Et le clone de partition de secours *disk0s4* s'est retrouvé collé sous la partition *Macintosh HD* agrandie.
> 
> À l'issue de cette opération > le *kernel* (le moteur de l'OS démarré) => a gardé au clone de partition de secours son index *disk0s4* > et il n'avait pas pris en charge le volume *Recovery HD* du clone. Après redémarrage > le clone de partition de secours est redenu une simili-partition de secours originale avec index *disk0s3* & volume *Recovery HD* réaffiché.


 Merci pour cette explication mon cerveau est entrain de chauffer


----------

